# In.Pro MkIV GTI Projector headlights (OEM HID look)



## 20AE0090 (Aug 18, 2003)

I did a search the other day on HIDs and came across a post that had showed InPro's projector headlights----> basically the same as VW OEM HID's from the R32, but w/o the HIDs. I really like the projector style beams (sharper, wider, IMO) and the way they look as well. I tried InPro's official site, but it's mixed with english/german, and no apparent way to order..... Some distributors i have checked that carry InPro products don't have them.......I was wondering if anyone knew how i might be able to order these headlights.
Thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro MkIV GTI Projector headlights (20AE0090)*

Hey,
I'm pretty sure that those lamps are for us MK3 Guys. At least that's been the assumption for quite some time now.
I see you've got an AE so these aren't made for your car.
Again, correct me if I'm wrong but this has been my assumption for a few months.
This link specifically states these lamps are for the Golf 3's - Strictly foreign has them http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif  
Later,


----------



## 667 (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: In.Pro MkIV GTI Projector headlights (VR6 Kid)*

I heard recently that these projector housings are already on backorder. I will be picking up a set for myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro MkIV GTI Projector headlights (667)*


_Quote, originally posted by *667* »_I heard recently that these projector housings are already on backorder. I will be picking up a set for myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Don't be expecting to get a beam pattern like that on the OEM HID's though.
I'm just saying that if it's an inpro product it won't have the best projector.
Some sites advertise them as MK4 HID-Look lamps. That leads me to believe that just look like the HID's but don't perform like them.
We'll see. I hope they perform good - that way I can get a set !








Later,


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

At least these look less P-shopped than before.
RPI is now the official distributor for In-Pro


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Tan,
Completely less Pshopped than before.
But different.
These have one fog and one amber signal light. 
The other ones had the two amber signal lights (well, one bulb and two lenses) with no fog.
So, these sortof look pshopped as well.
I can't figure out what's real or not...can you? 
Wierd.
Later,


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: In.Pro MkIV GTI Projector headlights (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_ 
Don't be expecting to get a beam pattern like that on the OEM HID's though.
I'm just saying that if it's an inpro product it won't have the best projector.
Some sites advertise them as MK4 HID-Look lamps. That leads me to believe that just look like the HID's but don't perform like them.
We'll see. I hope they perform good - that way I can get a set !








Later,


I argued this point to no avail on the mk4 forums...Hopefully someone will post the beam pattern with an HID retrofit kit installed soon...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Tan,
Completely less Pshopped than before.
But different.
These have one fog and one amber signal light. 
The other ones had the two amber signal lights (well, one bulb and two lenses) with no fog.
So, these sortof look pshopped as well.
I can't figure out what's real or not...can you? 
Wierd.
Later,

They are In-Pro lights. They are available with or without the angel eyes for both MK4 Golf and MK4 Golf-looks.
MK4 Looks don't really look that P-shopped to me.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
RPI is now the official distributor for In-Pro [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Checked their website, still don't seem to have them listed. [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/frown.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 Kid)*

Only time will tell once ppl start getting them.
I've seen them on a couple websites but I dont' think they are really available yet.
Order them and I bet you'll be out of money but they won't ship or a while.
I saw them on the estrictlyforeign.com website...but I doubt they actually have them...
Later,


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Strictly Foreign isn't exactly known for their low prices either


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Strictly Foreign isn't exactly known for their low prices either
 
Well Tan, I think we all agree that quality, price, and service are certainly not their strong points. But that's for another thread, ey?








How many SF threads have I seen that go on and on about bad experiences...man! 
Anyway,
Bottom line is this:
I wanna see these lights! In person.
Later,


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Wish I had the money to spend....
you feeling lucky?
The last SF thread IIRC was in the Mid-Atlantic forum.....


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Wish I had the money to spend....
you feeling lucky?
The last SF thread IIRC was in the Mid-Atlantic forum.....
 
I don't have that much money to spend where I'd be soooo worried about what I got - or even if I'll get it!
So, I'm not feeling THAT lucky!








Yes, I think I was a part of that SF thread too...and I'll stay away from it again if I can. Too many bad things...Haa.
Anyway, 
let's see how these lamps turn out. YOu never know...
And if it's the projector that's crap, we all know we canswap some good ones in, right???? And then it's the perfect setup!
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

By the way, you mk4 guys are lucky. YOu get everything coming out!
I almost bought a Golf TDi for a company (well my personal company) car.
Still might.
You like?

Later,


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*

I talked to RPI
They are non-HID projectors.
But they haven't been made yet!
That's the word In-Pro gave RPI so far.
The SF ones are made by "Design" in Germany. At least that what SF told me just now.


_Modified by GT17V at 11:40 AM 10-7-2003_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

The latest info from RPI
In-Pro is looking for a Nov 2003 release.
They are waiting for the Effen Show to make its debut


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (nater)*

We will be offering these SOON! We have pricing working on group buy details!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Cullen,
When you get your hands on these take a good look at them and email/IM me????
I would need to know if retrofitting a GOLF/BORA HID projector in there is an option.

Later,


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

Waiting on these myself. Do you think it would be easy to remove the projector it comes with and replace it with, say a hella hid projector?
Keep us informed cullen....


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_The latest info from RPI
In-Pro is looking for a Nov 2003 release.
They are waiting for the Effen Show to make its debut

When I read this I was almost gonna say something, because InPro usually doesn't release prices nor add the items to the pricelist when the items are not available yet. But I opted to NOT say anything, but at this point I will show you guys a LINK and then you make your OWN conclusions what is true and what is NOT...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=1060126


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*

By the way its for sale from a company in germany that has a website in english.
Here is the pic with angel eyes..








Here is the link of the seller.. (yes its on back order)
http://www.tmtuning.com 
Hope that helps..


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Golf_FL)*

Nice...
Does anyone know if the bulb type will be the same as the NA stock headlights (h7 low, h7 high)???


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

H7 for the projector
H1 for the high
some people say H4 for the fogs and others say H3.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (zilla)*

my guess is H3 since the regular MK4 lights use an H3 fog (the ones that have the fogs).
Remember, 
There are two versions of this light going around...
THe MK4 Projector (pictured just above)
and the MK4-LOOK for MK3 (which is supposed to look more like a true MK4 OEM HID than even the MK4 Projector).
But if it has fogs (which I would have to see to believe) than it would be an H3.
Later,


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

is there a MKIV look without the yellow/orange city light in the headlight? if so, where's the best place to get them and for a decent price?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_my guess is H3 since the regular MK4 lights use an H3 fog (the ones that have the fogs).
Remember, 
There are two versions of this light going around...
THe MK4 Projector (pictured just above)
and the MK4-LOOK for MK3 (which is supposed to look more like a true MK4 OEM HID than even the MK4 Projector).
But if it has fogs (which I would have to see to believe) than it would be an H3.
Later,

It's more like 4 versions:
2 for the MKIV
2 for the MKIII
With angel eyes
without angel eyes


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
It's more like 4 versions:
2 for the MKIV
2 for the MKIII
With angel eyes
without angel eyes
 
Ok tan,
I should have known someone would chime in with that one...
I thought the angel eyes were a given - but that's my fault.
As you look at the lamps in the daylight there are basically two versions.
I see what you saying tho - semantics.








Later,


----------



## vcharmoy (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

i emailed tmtuning about what kind of bulbs it takes, they said H1 for the low and H7 for the high, because its a european setup.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (vcharmoy)*

If you want to to email TmTuning.com. Make sure you contact Damian.


----------



## Trbnium 2K1 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

I just got mine today from ECS. I ordered them Friday and already received them today. I hope to get them installed this weekend and I'll take pics and critique the projector pattern and effectiveness. They look good, but I already know that I'm going to eventually upgrade to OEM HID's


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Trbnium 2K1)*

Please let us know what their like (fit and finsih). 
Is the front part glass or plastic? Do they look easy to open (like the n/a lights)?
And post pics


----------



## Trbnium 2K1 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

they are glass and are identical to open as the NA spec as far as I can tell. They look good, I'm going to try and hang them today.


----------



## Trbnium 2K1 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

Broomall, you're not too far from me... I work in Reading


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Trbnium 2K1)*

ok guys... i made a stupid mistake
my pair arrived on Friday, but my car's a RHD and these are LHD units. I looked inside the headlights, and sure enough it looks like they will output the LHD beam patterns (like _____/______/)
does anybody know how i can maybe flip that plate around, so i can get RHD beam pattern?
thanks a lot!
Alex


----------



## javic222 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: MK3(Lams)*

Help,
I just got my clear lens MK3 "Mean Look" headlamps. made by FK Automotive in Germany. They DO NOT FIT my 95 Cabrio. The seller in CA has there head in the sand and says no one has mentioned any mounting problems. The mounting tabs do not line up with the frame. All four tabs have to be altered, one cut down, one cut and filed w/ a flat bar bracket and 1" spacer, one with a weird "L" bracket, one drilled into the metal framed. What is going on, do I have the wrong Euro ones or wrong brand, should I have gone with the HELLA 3-4 facelift headlamps? Anyone really mounted these or the like without hacking, sawing, drilling away?
Help
Jan


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: MK3(Lams) (javic222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *javic222* »_Help,
I just got my clear lens MK3 "Mean Look" headlamps. made by FK Automotive in Germany. They DO NOT FIT my 95 Cabrio. The seller in CA has there head in the sand and says no one has mentioned any mounting problems. The mounting tabs do not line up with the frame. All four tabs have to be altered, one cut down, one cut and filed w/ a flat bar bracket and 1" spacer, one with a weird "L" bracket, one drilled into the metal framed. What is going on, do I have the wrong Euro ones or wrong brand, should I have gone with the HELLA 3-4 facelift headlamps? Anyone really mounted these or the like without hacking, sawing, drilling away?
Help
Jan









It's inevitable that you have to modify your NA rad support. There's help everywhere


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Lams)*

ah i did it last night (changed from LHD to RHD beam patterns)... not that hard but took an hour
if anybody wants to know how to do it (dont think you do anyway unless you're from UK) then just IM me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

